

A secure alternative to Dropbox - minm
http://dearauthor.com/ebooks/a-secure-alternative-to-dropbox-tondio-spideroak-cubby-and-goodsync/

======
plg
What about just using rsync?

~~~
rsyncinside
That's actually what Dropbox does. It's Python wrapped around the rsync
libraries. And a catchy icon. A lot of work went into the icon.

rsync + python + icon = dropbox

I think of Dropbox as rsync for Windows and Mac users who know only how to
click and drag, who don't know how to type comments, or who prefer to avoid
learning rsync.

